# Complete ICS /system dump ....



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1309619

Complete dump of /system from the ics sdk appearently. Noticed nobody linked the download so figured I'd share. If I'm blind and it was then delete theirs cause I'm specialer... ok so not really.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

